# Rockshox 0w30 fork oil alternative



## jmark (Sep 21, 2019)

Hi I’m new in MTB i woulike to ask what are the alternative fork oil on rockshox revelation 2018+ other than 0w30 for lower leg service


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

jmark said:


> Hi I'm new in MTB i woulike to ask what are the alternative fork oil on rockshox revelation 2018+ other than 0w30 for lower leg service


I've never had that fork apart but oil in the lowers is mostly just there for lubrication. You could use fork oil if you already have a bottle. Just make sure you use the correct amount.


----------



## jmark (Sep 21, 2019)

I have a 7.5wt it will work and do the job? Thanks for the reply


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

I recently did full service on my Yari...after researching I ended up using Maxima 5WT fork oil for the damper (got a quart at local motorcycle shop for $6). For lowers, it's only function is to lubricate and it only takes 10ml/leg. I just use standard 0W-30 motor oil (non-synthetic).

The main concern is wrong type of fluid in uppers can cause soft seals to swell but the 'correct' oil in a different viscosity will only affect damping of the fork/shock. I found out Maxima fork oil is suitable for Rock Shox soft parts. 

I believe most Rock Shox forks use the same oil but some may call for slight differences in viscosity. Do the research and figure out what specific viscosity is best for your application and you will be fine.


----------



## SOC (Sep 12, 2010)

I've got a liter of Rockshox 2.5wt suspension oil sitting around. 
What is the consensus on using 2.5wt instead of 0w-30 in a 160mm 2018 Pike? 
Any concerns using the 2.5wt instead of recommended 0w-30 for a lower leg service?
Thanks.


----------



## stm32disco (Jun 7, 2017)

WPL's 20wt is what I've switched to, mostly because it's cheap and available direct from the company in Canada. It seems people use it Rockshox, Fox, Manitou, DVO, etc

https://wplbike.com/products/suspension-oil?variant=2975180718104


----------



## ShaHuang (Aug 29, 2020)

https://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-susp...k-oil-place-rs-0w30-1125559.html#post14959171


----------



## SOC (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the info from Maxima! 
That's great information!!


----------

